# Skid Steer Problem HELP



## G.McNeill&Son (Nov 19, 2009)

I have a 1998 801 Daewoo skid steer. Its losing power. After ruining the machine in the warmer weather for about 1 hour, it starts losing power across the board. First it will start slowing down and it's power in the bucket goes down. If I keep running it, it won't even get out of it's own way. I would shut the machine down for about a hour or two and it will run great again for another hour or so. I noticed in the back were the hour glass is, would be gone. I check it before I run it and it is between the red lines and when it's not running write it would be gone.I'm thinking fluid has heated up and expanded or something like that. In the winter the machine never has a problem. I have ran it for 30+ hours snow plowing and not even the slightest lose of power. I have had the pumps checked and they came back fine. Anybody have any thoughts. I have had it to several mechanic's and hydraulic places and nobody can figure it out, so I have been just running it in the winter. Any thoughts at all will help


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Have you replaced fuel and hydro. filters?


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I would look into the fuel filters right away.


----------



## skidooer (Feb 22, 2008)

when it slows down do either the front or rear wheels not turn< so either the rear wheels will spin or the fronts will it might have something to do with a speed sensor going bad but I would start with filter as said above.


----------



## getoffroad (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe a hydro fluid flush and new filter. I've heard before that overheated hydro fluid is no good anymore.


----------

